# Karate to the Core: Interview With Georges St. Pierre



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2006)

_Georges St. Pierre is set to face reigning Ultimate Fighting Championship welterweight titleholder Matt Hughes on September 23, 2006. Black Belt recently caught up with the feisty Canadian to discuss, among other things, his preparation for that much-anticipated bout._
*Black Belt: Describe your fight with B.J. Penn in the UFC 58. It looked like he was going to finish you early on, but you made an inspiring comeback.
Georges St. Pierre:* The thing is, when I fought B.J., in the first minute I received a shotI dont know if it was a glove or a thumbI received a shot in the eye. For a good three minutes, I couldnt see him well. I saw double, like when youre cross-eyed. Every time I had to exchange blows with him, I had to close one eye and fight like that. When you punch with one eye open, youre not as accurate.



http://blackbeltmag.com/document_display.cfm?document_id=461


----------

